# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Een vrouw boven de 45 mag bevallen van een baby

## Leontien

21 maart 2011



> De 63-jarige Tineke Geessink uit Harlingen is vandaag bevallen van haar eerste kind, een gezonde dochter. Nooit eerder beviel een Nederlandse vrouw op zo'n hoge leeftijd van een baby. Het meisje heet Meagan, moeder en kind maken het goed.
> 
> De vrouw werd zwanger na een IVF-behandeling in Italië, in Nederland is de maximale leeftijd voor zo'n behandeling 45 jaar. In eerste instantie wilde de vrouw geen toelichting op haar zwangerschap geven, maar de NOS sprak toch met haar.


NOS Headlines

Hieruit blijkt dat een vrouw boven de 45 kan bevallen van een baby, maar vind jij het verantwoord?

Breng je stem uit en geef je mening!

----------


## cynthiabaumler

Als een vrouw nog niet in menopauze is en spontaan zwanger kan worden, wie zijn wij dan om te zeggen dat dat niet mag?
Het verhaal zoals bij Tineke vind ik echter erg bedenkelijk. Ik gun haar van harte haar kindje maar of het verstandig is betwijfel ik. Je moet niet alleen aan jezelf denken maar vooral aan de toekomst van het kind. En eerlijk is eerlijk, ze zal waarschijnlijk relatief vroeg haar moeder verliezen. Zelf ben ik nu 51 en heb mijn moeder gelukkig nog. Dat is toch heerlijk en dat gun je toch iedereen.

----------


## Oki07

Ja, als het zwanger worden natuurlijk is gebeurd. 
Nee, als er IVF aan te pas moest komen. Artsen mogen niet meewerken aan een zwangerschap waar voor moeder en kind zulke risico's bij komen kijken. 

Bevallen op 63-jarige leeftijd vind ik echt egoïstisch. Had ze nu echt niet eerder kunnen bedenken dat ze een kinderwens had? Straks is haar dochter 20 en zij 83, als ze er dan nog is  :Confused: .

----------


## amanda122

Ik vind het gewoon moeten kunnen, we leven in 2011 en de mensen worden steeds ouder. Als een man van 63 een kind krijgt hoor je er niemand over.

----------


## Oki07

> Ik vind het gewoon moeten kunnen, we leven in 2011 en de mensen worden steeds ouder. Als een man van 63 een kind krijgt hoor je er niemand over.


Die kan op de natuurlijke manier een kind verwekken. Toch vind ik het zijn verantwoordelijkheid het niet te doen. Een kind heeft ouders nodig en de kans dat een kind die gedurende de tijd dat hij die nodig heeft, nog heeft als zijn ouders bij zijn geboorte zo oud zijn, is veel kleiner.

----------


## sietske763

enne....................het is een alleenstaande moeder ook nog.....
sorry maar ik vind het erg egoistisch en onverantwoordelijk,
net zoals okio al zegt......
er is een hele grote kans dat het babytje een vroeg weeskindje is.....dat doe je toch een kindje niet aan lijkt mij.

----------


## parfum

Ik vind het ook vrij egoistisch van de moeder om op deze hoge leeftijd nog een baby te krijgen, en dan ook nog eens zónder vader. Grote kans dat dit meisje haar moeder héél vroeg zal moeten missen en zo niet, hoe denkt deze vrouw dan om te gaan met een puberend lawaaiig meisje dat net als veel jonge meisjes met vriendinnen naar huis komt en daarbij veel drukte met zich mee zal brengen, leuk hoor als je dan zelf 80 jaar bent.
Ik zou er echt niet aan moeten denken. Mag het meisje dan misschien mee om in het bejaardentehuis te gaan wonen? Mocht moeder eerder overlijden dan scheept zij vreemden op met de zorg voor haar kind. En het kind zal veel verdriet kennen omdat moeder er niet meer zal zijn, leuk vooruitzicht voor het kindje.

----------


## ikke64

Natuurlijk mag dat en wij betalen met z'n alle de extra kosten die daar aan vast hangen en we vinden het prima dat er een kindje vroeg wees wordt. We nemen de sterk vergrote kans op een kindje met afwijking voor lief enz. enz.
Kortom. Nee, wat mij betreft is het onverantwoord. en dan hebben we het nog niet eens over die "idioot" van 63. Daar maak ik me dus pas echt pissig over.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Oki07

Maar in NL doen we toch geen IVF boven de 45 jaar meer? De vrouw van 63 is in het buitenland zwanger geworden.

----------


## edwina

Hallo ik ben nu 47 jaar en heb altijd een kinderwens gehad. Helaas is het er nooit van gekomen. Mocht ik nu toch zwanger worden op deze leeftijd zou ik dolgelukkig zijn en mijn kind ontarmen, en alleen maar heel veel liefde geven. Ik weet dat ik niet de jongste ben om zwanger te worden, maar wel oud en wijs genoeg om een kind op te voeden!! Wie zijn wij om te bepalen hoe oud je moet/mag zijn om een kind op de wereld te zetten.Een ieder heeft namelijk zijn eigen verhaal.Respecteer dat.........

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Edwina,
Persoonlijk zou ik op jou leeftijd niet meer aan kinderen beginnen. De risico's op problemen tijdens de zwangerschap, bevalling en laten we vooral niet vergeten mbt tot de gezondheid van het kindje zijn voor mij veel te groot.
Wat ik me afvraag, je schrijft: Helaas is het er nooit van gekomen. Mogen wij weten wat daar de oorza(a)k(en) van zijn.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Elisabeth9

Edwina: ik voel met je mee met je verhaal....òòk ik heb geen kinderen maar had het wel gewild, maar een bommoeder worden dat wilde ik niet, het is toch een grote verantwoording....als je zwanger zou worden op je 47e spontaan, dan is het een klein wonder toch? als jij het dan wilt houden kan ik dat begrijpen en dan koester je het! 

Ikke: ik vindt het geen vraag die je stelt aan Edwina...dat is prive!!!  :Embarrassment:  Sorry dat moet ik even zeggen....

Bevallen op 63e jarige leeftijd met IVF vindt ik gèèn optie.....niet voor niets houd ons lichaam op met het produceren van eicellen en noem maar op, daar is de menopauze voor...niet ingrijpen, wel is het fantastisch als je een kinderwens hebt en je doet dit op wat jongere leeftijd, dan wordt het òòk nog vergoed via de verzekering.... soms wil het lichaam niet en dan wordt het medisch! dan dan kun je dus kiezen voor een IVF behandeling....oude mannen worden op latere leeftijd nog wel eens vader zoals acteurs...maar als zij 63 jaar zijn dan is de kwaliteit van het sperma beduidend minder..... het onderwerp ligt heel gevoelig....

----------


## Luuss0404

Toevallig dat hier nu ook deze peiling/discussie is.
Op stage namen we de krant door en daar stond dus dat stuk over die 63-jarige vrouw in. Alle bewoners en de begeleider op stage vonden het onverantwoord en egoistisch om op zo'n leeftijd nog een kind te krijgen, omdat er een groot risico is voor moeder en kind mbt gezondheid, omdat de kans groot is dat het kindje vroeg wees zal zijn of te vroeg voor moeder moet zorgen en omdat veel bewoners mensen verloren hebben die (veel) jonger dan 63 waren.
Iedereen heeft recht op eigen keuzes, beslissingen en fouten, maar om op 63jarige leeftijd via IVF in het buitenland een kind nemen met alle risico's en gevolgen die erbij horen gaat mij toch echt boven mijn pet...

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Elisabeth,

Er staan vooral veel privë dingen op deze site. Dus waarom niet als ze het wil vertellen.
Maar waar ik vooral aan zat te denken. Ik ken verschillende carriere vrouwen die op de leeftijd waarop een vrouw kinderen zou moeten krijgen, biologisch, alleen maar aan werken denken. En als dan het klokje begint te tikken moeten ze zo nodig, met alle gevolgen, risico's en kosten die daar aan vast hangen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ikke: ja daar heb je gelijk in, sommige vrouwen nemen op latere leeftijd pas kinderen, omdat ze eerst carriere willen maken, maar ja waarom niet? je hele leven wordt op de kop gezet door kinderen en zeker in bepaalde positie's...
andere vrouwen kunnen niet zwanger raken, ach er zijn zoveel redenen waarom het eerst niet gaat...maar je "hebt" een puntje  :Stick Out Tongue: ....

Het beste is natuurlijk als je jonger bent, dan zijn er over het algemeen minder problemen, en je lichaam is er dan aan toe, èn gezonder, èn de eicellen en zaadcellen hebben dan een betere kwaliteit...

Prettig Weekend.... :Wink:  Groeten van Elisa

----------


## ikke64

Weet je Elisa, ikkan me er af en toe heeeel boos over maken. Van de andere kant zijn er atuurlijk mensen die dol graag willen en waar het gewoon niet lukt. Ik heb 3 kinderen en soms vraag ik me wel af waarom ik ze zo graag wilde  :Wink:  Phoeoeoe. Maar buiten een miskraam heeft het bij ons nooit echt problemen opgeleverd. Een kwestie van met de natte ondebroek zwaaien. Toch blijf ik er bij dat je met kinderen en je eigen gezondheid geen risico's mag nemen. Mijn antwoord op de stelling blijft dan ook, nee!

Gr oet Ikke,

Elisa bedankt voor het puntje  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ikke: Verspil je energie maar niet hoor aan dat soort dingen, maar ik begrijp je redenen en de rest van Nederland....na je 45e is het nog wel mogelijk om een kind te baren, het kan per ongeluk nog gebeuren, maar liever als je jong bent dat is eigenlijk beter voor alle partijen....63 jaar vindt ik onnatuurlijk.... :Frown: 
Besef wel Ikke dat jij het misschien getroffen hebt om op jongere leeftijd 3 kinderen te krijgen, maar dat is helaas niet voor iedereen weggelegd!! fijn en kostbaar dat je ze hebt....een hele verantwoording maar geweldig toch?  :Embarrassment: 

Groetjesssssssssssss Elisa

----------


## ikke64

Elisa, kinderen zijn geweldig. Natuurlijk zijn er een heleboel problemen, wie heeft die niet met zijn kinderen. En begrijp me niet verkeerd, ik gun het iedereen, behalve die gast die nu zijn tweede dochter misbruikt heeft en deze zelfs zwanger heeft gemaakt op 12 jarige leeftijd. Wat ze naar mijn mening met hem moeten doen zal ik hier niet schrijven..... Maar het moet niet tenkosten gaan van alles. En 63 is in mijn ogen helemaat gestoort. Ze zal wel media geil zijn.

Gr Ikke

----------


## dotito

Eerlijk gezegd 63 jaar vind ik persoonlijk ook wel te oud voor een kind.En is zoals hier boven al vermeld staat de risico's die er aan verbonden zijn.
Natuurlijk wanneer iemand voor een kind wil gaan is voor iedereen verschillend.

De ene maakt eerst liever carrière de andere wil eerst kinderen. Iedereen is anders en dat moet men respecteren.
Is natuurlijk altijd wel iets in je leven want ben je te jong krijg je kritiek van kan je dat wel aan(bla bla bla) en ben je te oud dan lukt het soms niet meer.

Ik heb er eerst voor gekozen om vroeg kinderen te krijgen, maar ik was dan ook dan zeer jong wanneer ik al wist dat ik kinderen wou. En moet zeggen dat ik er Nooit geen spijt van heb gehad, ook al was ik 20 dat ik moeder werd.

Moet zeggen dat ik er nu wel de vruchten van draag, als ze mij met mijn dochter samen zien denken ze dat we zussen zijn :Big Grin:

----------


## Nikky278

Waarom zou een vrouw op latere leeftijd geen kind meer mogen krijgen? Je hebt je kans gehad toen je jong was, nu heb je pech...? Ook vrouwen die op jonge leeftijd een kind krijgen, lopen het risico te sterven als hun kind nog jong is, dus dat vind ik geen reden om het niet te doen. Je hebt nooit de garantie dat je lang leeft en dus lang voor je kinderen kunt zorgen. Natuurlijk brengt het risico's mee voor moeder en kind, maar is dat ook niet het geval bij jonge vrouwen die bijvoorbeeld chronisch ziek zijn, of waarbij ziektes in de familie zitten? Als we het zo gaan bekijken kunnen we maar beter ruim de helft van Nederland gaan steriliseren... Ik vind het onzin. Wie een kinderwens heeft en als het lukt, op welke manier dan ook, gun ik het ze van harte. Ongeacht leeftijd, gezondheid en dat soort zaken.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Nikky,

Waar ik, met name over gesproken heb zijn de carriere jagers. Welke op late leeftijd zich nog eens bedenken om toch nog eens moeder te gaan worden. Ik vind dit a voor de kinderen niet ideaal. Maar b zijn ze ook nog eens kwaad dat als er van alles mis gaat, bij het zwanger worden of erger met het kindje dat ze dan niet de hand op mogen houden bij de overheid. En dan kun je zeggen dit sisico bestaat ook bij jongere moeders. Klopt maar de grafiek loopt wel erg snel op boven de 30/35 jaar. Mijn mening blijft dat ik er geen voorstander van ben. En dan heb ik helemaal nog niet over leeftijden van, soms ver, boven de 50. Nogmaals in mijn ogen "not done". En gelukkig leven we in Nederland waar iedereen zijn eigen mening mag hebben. Zo zal ik die van jou ook respecteren, hoewel, en dat moge duidelijk zijn, ik het er volstrekt niet mee eens ben.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zeg Ikke:

Ik lees net deze antwoorden....ik geloof dat het nu wel duidelijk is hoe "jij" er over denkt..... :Stick Out Tongue: 
Fijne avond....

Groetjes Elisa....

Proost: op alle kinderen met liefhebbende ouders!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MissMolly

Ik vond 45 als grens een beetje arbitrair, omdat er vrouwen zijn die op die leeftijd nog zonder 'hulp' een kind krijgen.
Maar een vrouw van 63 moet daar niet aan willen beginnen. Ik vind dat je dan alleen maar aan jezelf denkt, en niet aan het kind. De kans dat het kind al op zeer jonge leeftijd zijn of haar moeder verliest is heel groot, en een oma om op terug te vallen is er al helemaal niet. Stel dat deze vrouw 80 wordt, toch een zeer respectabele leeftijd, dan is haar dochter 17 als ze sterft. En ze heeft een kans van 1 op 5 om nog tijdens de lagere-schoolperiode van haar kind te beginnen te dementeren.
Fijn voor zo'n kind. 

Een kind is geen gebruiksvoorwerp, en geen feel-good artikel.
Een kind is een levend wezen dat van jou afhankelijk is, en waar jij volledig voor verantwoordelijk bent.
NEEM die verantwoordelijkheid dan ook, en doe een kind een zo groot risico op een dergelijke jeugd niet aan.

----------


## MissMolly

Waarbij ik even wil aantekenen dat ik dolgraag kinderen gehad zou hebben, maar bewust besloten heb ze niet te nemen, omdat ik in de periode dat we aan kinderen toe waren geestelijk en lichamelijk zo in de knoop zat dat ik niet het soort moeder zou kunnen zijn die ik mijn kinderen toewenste.
Mijn kinderen hebben recht op een moeder die hen alles kan bieden, liefde, geduld, maar ook een consequente opvoeding, en ik wist niet zeker of ik dat in die periode zou kunnen bieden, en hoe ik uit die periode zou komen.
Dus heb ik mijn kinderwens opzij gezet.
In het belang van de kinderen zelf.

En ga nu niet zitten roepen dat dat bijzonder is of zo, het is gewoon normaal. Of het zou in elk geval normaal moeten zijn. 
Je neemt een kind niet voor je eigen genoegen. Een kind krijgen is de plicht op je nemen om het goed en liefdevol op te voeden tot het oud genoeg is om voor zichzelf te zorgen, en het genoegen is een bonus die je daar hopelijk bij cadeau krijgt. En ik had het idee dat ik mijn kind tekort zou doen door het op te voeden in de conditie waarin ik toen was.

En toen het weer goed ging met me vond ik mezelf te oud (45).

----------


## Luuss0404

@ MissMolly,
Lijkt me een moeilijk besluit waar ik zeker respect voor heb!
Een kind neem je inderdaad niet voor jezelf, maar om hem/haar al het mogelijke te geven wat je kan... 
Soms denk ik dat niet alle mensen dat begrijpen, als ik zie hoe 2 mensen een kind hebben of nemen, beide fulltime werken + overwerken en dan besluiten te scheiden en een lang getouwtrek over wie de betere ouder is *zucht* (zag dat hier afgelopen jaar 3x gebeuren, ik dacht alleen maar arm kind of arme kinderen)

Het is een persoonlijke keuze, gebaseerd op eigen mogelijkheden, en als iemand denkt een kind op te kunnen voeden op 63jarige leeftijd heb ik mijn grote bedenkingen daarbij... we leven echter in een maatschappij waarin veel mogelijk is en iedereen vrijheden heeft om over zichzelf en en ander te beslissen...

----------


## ikke64

Tja, met name over andere! Maar binnen deze discussie vind ik het niet kunnen.

----------


## MissMolly

@ Luuss, dat is nu juist waar ik me zoveel zorgen over maak, mensen maken gebruik van alles wat technisch en finnacieel mogelijk is, en realiseren zich niet dat ze daarmee niet alleen voor zichzelf beslissen, maar ook voor dat kind, dat helemaal geen stem heeft in het geheel.

Ik denk dat niemand ervoor zou kiezen om geboren te worden uit een alleenstaande al bijna bejaarde vrouw, die niet alleen oud genoeg is om je oma te zijn, maar biolgisch gezien zelfs al je overgrootmoeder zou kunnen zijn.

Mensen zouden beter na moeten denken over waar ze hun kinderen mee opzadelen, want het kind zelf heeft geen stem in het geheel, maar is uiteindelijk wel het slachtoffer als moeder niet goed voor hem of haar kan zorgen gedurende de hele periode dat een kind zijn ouders nog keihard nodig heeft.
Natuurlijk zijn er altijd onvoorziene omstandigheden, je kan ook morgen onder de tram komen. Maar als ouders heb je altijd een NOG grotere verantwoordelijkheid om over je eigen (lichamelijke EN geestelijke) gezondheid te waken, omdat je ook de verantwoordelijkheid hebt voor je kinderen.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ikke en MissMolly,
Onze technology maakt het onmogelijke steeds weer mogelijk, mooi voor sommige mensen zeker waar, maar op sommige momenten denk ik echt "mensen waar is jullie verstand heen gegaan"
Tuurlijk kan een moeder of vader van 20-30 een ongeluk krijgen of een ziekte als MS, daar kan niemand zich compleet tegen wapenen, maar op 63 jarige leeftijd nog een kind ter wereld brengen man ik moet er niet aan denken... 
En ja biologisch gezien kan deze vrouw iemand oma zijn  :EEK!:

----------


## ikke64

@ Luuss, biologisch zou ze makkelijk al bedovergroot moeder kunnen zijn. Er zijn meerdere families met een gemiddelde van de eerst geborene op de leeftijd van 18 jaar. 18 past 3,5 keer in 63!!!!!!

----------


## steffy27

Ik begrijp echt heel goed dat mensen met een kinder wens , ook die wens willen vervullen.
Maar als ik mijn mening mag geven vindt ik het niet ethisch om een kind door middel van IVF en niet natuurlijk, te laten komen op een oude leeftijd. Dan speel je met de natuur en is het erg hard maar niet voor iedereen bestemd. Na je overgang is het gewoon klaar.

----------


## fairytale30

Op 63 jarige leeftijd nog een kind krijgen, vindt ik erg ver gaan.
Ik heb respect voor de vrouw die hiervoor gekozen heeft, maar het zou niet mijn keuze zijn. Een kind heeft zijn moeder nodig, en als dit meisje straks 10 jaar is, dan is de moeder al 73. Ik kan het me niet indenken dat deze vrouw dan nog op die leeftijd alle zorg, aandacht etc etc etc aan het kind kan geven.
Gebeurd het zwanger raken op natuurlijk wijze, tja, dan zou ik er misschien anders over denken, maar bewust zwanger worden via IVF op deze leeftijd, daar heb ik mijn bedenken over. Zou er niet aan moeten denken.

----------


## ishbel

De menopauze is er toch niet voor niets  :Confused: . De natuur heeft het nu eenmaal zo geregeld. Als het kindje op natuurlijke wijze verwekt is, vind ik het een ander verhaal. Maar al dat ingrijpen/gerommel met hormonen is niet goed. Artsen gaan daar veel te ver in. Het lijkt meer een staaltje van: kijk, dat kunnen wij tegenwoordig doen, goed van ons. Nee, het is niet goed want je gaat tegen de natuur in.

----------


## ikke64

Maar het brengt waarschijnlijk wel een hoop geld in het laadje van de arts. Misschien niet direct maar toch.... Ook niet te versmaden natuurlijk.

----------


## christel1

Weet die vrouw eigenlijk nog waar ze aan begint op haar leeftijd en hoe leuk moet het zijn voor dat kind als het naar school gaat en de andere kinderen vragen "is dat je oma", nee dus. Mijn ma was zelf 37 toen ze mij en mijn zus heeft gekregen en persoonlijk, ik vond dat ik altijd een oude moeder had en vond het niet aangenaam. Maar dat was dan ook bijna 50 jaar geleden toen was er nog zo geen anticonceptie zoals wij ze allemaal kennen. Toen ik 2 jaar geleden met mijn dochter bij de gyneacoloog zat, dan zei die zelf er is een periode om mama te worden en een tijd om oma te worden. 
En bij die vrouw zal het niet alleen IVF geweest zijn maar misschien ook nog met eiceldonatie want ik denk niet dat zij nog eicellen zou produceren op die leeftijd. En er zijn zoveel jonge koppels die een kinderwens hebben maar het niet kunnen bekostigen wegens te duur ???? Ik was/ben ook een relatief jonge mama, op 25 mijn 1ste en op 26 mijn tweede en nu vind ik het heel fijn, ze zijn nu 23 (Valérie is jarig volgende week) en mijn zoon wordt 25 in april volgend jaar.... Natuurlijk kan je altijd vroeg sterven, je weet nooit wanneer de dag er komt...erg genoeg.... Maar bezint eer je begint zeg ik dan altijd....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sommige mensen zijn "gezegend" met kinderen....ik heb ze helaas niet, maar was het mij op een latere leeftijd per ongeluk overkomen dan had ik het misschien toch nog wel fijn gevonden.... :Embarrassment: 

ik begrijp jou standpunt Christel, maar je moeder was niet eens oud....
wel mooi natuurlijk dat jij een jongere moeder bent met 2 prachtige kinderen...van elk soort 1.... :Big Grin:  een mooi geschenk....goed gedaan, want ook jij hebt veel zorg momenten gehad....Hulde....Liefs.... :Wink:

----------


## jolanda27

Ik deel de mening van Ishbel.
Ik heb zelf één dochter van 23, gekregen toen ik 27 jaar oud was. Door omstandigheden is het daar bij gebleven. Toen ik 44 jaar oud was heb ik mijn huidige man leren kennen. Van hem had ik heel graag een kind willen hebben. Dat ging niet meer (baarmoeder verwijderd) maar ik heb het en zou het niet gedaan hebben, om de simpele reden dat ik mij daar toen al te oud voor vond. Ik vind dat je hier niet alleen maar naar je eigen wensen en verlangens kunt kijken, het belang (toekomst) van het kind moet voorop staan.
Dat neemt niet weg dat ik mij heel goed kan voorstellen hoe schrijnend het is, als je zelf een kinderwens hebt en het door omstandigheden niet lukt of ervan gekomen is. Maar de natuur laat zich niet dwingen!

----------

